# Will Daniels



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

For those who follow the Internation scene, can anyone give me an update on him? Last I knew he was signed to a club in Greece. I was a huge fan of his in college, and a lot of people had his pegged as a late first rounder last year. He went undrafted, then got hurt in the Summer league. This kid has/had some serious NBA talent, and I was wondering how he's doing overseas?


----------

